# Lincoln, Co. NC Male#7-438



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11543950

Shelter ID# 7-438. This is a handsome full blooded German Shepherd. See how wonderful he sits for his picture? He is waiting for his home ! come see him at 650 John Howell Memorial Drive in Lincolnton.just make a right (past Wal-mart) off Generals Boulevard and we are just yards away. 704-736-8517. No phone calls on weekends please. we are here! 8 to 5 wkdasy, sat 10 to 1 and Sunday 2 to 5. My adoption fee is 77.00 and that includes neuter and rabies vaccine...what a deal! 

Lincoln County Animal Services 
Lincolnton, NC 
704-736-8517


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: young male in NC*

This is 5 minutes from my house...let me know if I can help.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just a reminder: in the subject heading always put County/City, State, name of dog or ID No, Age, Sex and then anything else if room


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Just called the shelter....he is in their adoptions section, and is not at risk of euthanization.


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder, dogsaver, and thank you Sue F for checking up on this handsome youngster!! Hope he finds a good home and not fall into the wrong hands!!


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

He's super cute. When is his PTS date?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Per SueF, not at risk so I will be moving to the Non-Urgent Section.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I am requesting that he be moved back to urgent. I have just emailed Beth with the Humane Society there and she said that yes - he is up for adoption, but they are super overloaded and that means he could be put down at any time - he does not have an 'indefinite' hold. She said there are about 40 dogs stuffed into one huge lot and they are in there with them. Oh - another GSD there also - she will send me pics later. She felt these dogs are very urgent.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

I was not trying to provide inappropriate information Lori...just reported what the shelter worker told me. I have never worked with this shelter, even though it is 5 min from my house..glad you have local contacts.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh no - I didn't take it that way at all. I just know how it is sometimes when you call the shelters - they just don't tell the whole story sometimes and I just came across this email this morning and thought I'd check it out from the original sender.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy, I hope he gets help.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

bump

here is link to another one at same shelter
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=757990&page=0#Post757990


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Has anyone temp tested this boy?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This one was adopted


----------

